# Knitting with Fabric



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

Has anyone here tried cutting your own fabric and knitting projects with it? I'm very interested in trying this and would appreciate any suggestions, hints, and what to avoid.


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Too funny! I was thinking about this very same thing yesterday! I went to a quilt show a few years ago with my sister and they had the cutest purses knit with fabirc. they were selling them as kits and I really wanted one but...I thought they were way over priced. I said "I can do that" but never did. Now i think I might like to try. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

One hint I read online said to choose fabric that doesn't fray (much) -- unless you want that eyelash look, and fabric with color on both sides. Many fabrics are faded or white on the "wrong" side. That leaves out a lot of cute prints. Also, they said that you don't have to worry about the Easter bunnies or eggs showing, for example -- it just shows the color schemes, not the patterns.

However, I could not understand how they said to cut the fabric. I'd also like some pattern ideas rather than design my own project the first time.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

my roommate cut it into strips and died fabric and knitted with it like it was yarn. She is using it in a scarf with a much of other yarn and it looks so good.


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 1, 2011)

I knitted the shoulder strap and top edge of a large bag out of strips cut from 2 different (solid color) cotton knit polo shirts. If the strips are cut wide enough they curl to the inside and the cut edges become hidden. This makes for a clean even look. I've attached a photo to show the look.


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

Cute! I didn't even think of knit fabric!


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

I have used garage sale sheets, torn into 1/2 to 1 inch strips, and knitted market bags with them. They make very sturdy bags for lugging groceries, etc. Use large needles. The fabric is not stretchy like yarn, so it did make my hands ache working with it. I'd like to try old t-shirt fabric strips next. They should be softer to work with.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

Sharonknits said:


> I have used garage sale sheets, torn into 1/2 to 1 inch strips, and knitted market bags with them. They make very sturdy bags for lugging groceries, etc. Use large needles. The fabric is not stretchy like yarn, so it did make my hands ache working with it. I'd like to try old t-shirt fabric strips next. They should be softer to work with.


that is a great idea.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

khayslip said:


> One hint I read online said to choose fabric that doesn't fray (much) -- unless you want that eyelash look, and fabric with color on both sides. Many fabrics are faded or white on the "wrong" side. That leaves out a lot of cute prints. Also, they said that you don't have to worry about the Easter bunnies or eggs showing, for example -- it just shows the color schemes, not the patterns.
> 
> However, I could not understand how they said to cut the fabric. I'd also like some pattern ideas rather than design my own project the first time.


One of the best ways to handle the fabric so that it doesn't fray is to cut rather than tear it. fold on the BIAS and rotary cut with your cutter and ruler...fabric cut on the bias does not ravel. And it has the added property of stretching a bit which will give your work a bit of a 'yarn' quality and feel. I loved the idea of dying the strips....what a great way to not have to worry about the 'wrong' side of the fabric and also to stretch your 'colors'...it wouldn't have to all be dyed the same color and if you did dye 3 or 4 different pcs in the same dye bath, they'd all be a little different shade, but would all go together well....what could be better?


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

http://mousechirpy-polkadotpineapple.blogspot.com/2008/03/tutorial-t-shirt-yarn.html this shows how to cut a tshirt in one piece, I do this , but I haven't knitted only crochetted. here's a rug I made. Chris


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Several members of the Yahoo knitting groups I belong to have made things from cut up t-shirts and they say it was really difficult to use it. It's heavy, hard to manage and their hands and wrists were very tired after just a couple of hours using it. I like to use plarn(yarn made from plastic grocery bags) for knitting shower mats and door welcome mats or for friends who have dogs that like to lay on the porch but not on the concrete. You can find out how to use all of these things(including cut up sheets) by just googling for knitting with plarn or cut up t-shirts or fabric. The videos are also on youtube.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

I used to crochet rugs made from old T-shirts. You can pick up lots of coloured T's from charity shops cheaply. I cut off the sleeves and all the bands and seams then, starting at one corner, cut a 1" strip all around, spiralling into the middle so that I had a long strip. Because the same colour is on both sides it doesn't matter about curling. The rugs were marvellous, washable and always looked nice.

I don't see any reason why you can't cut narrower strips and knit with this fabric, in fact you've given me an idea! I think it would make great hats and bags and anything where you needed a really hardwearing result that also looked bright and attractive.

I hope you do try this - and let us know how you got on please ...


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

I LOVE your plarn bag. I've never knitted with plarn before but you've inspired me. Do you have the pattern you used for this cos I think its so pretty ...?


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

There are several patterns for knitting market bags, rugs, mats and other items online. The last time I needed one I just googled for "knitting patterns using plarn" and found 7 or 8 of them right away. Since I don't crochet, never looked for them, but know a friend did and also found several with no problem.


----------



## cleopatra (Apr 3, 2011)

I have used strips of nylon - ( old nylon sheets actually) that don't fray . I used big needles and garter stitch - every row knit to make bathmats that washed easily . If you used this or t- shirt type fabric and backed them they would do for other rooms as well- hope this gives you some ideas


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

Good morning,
Years ago I made a basket with a handle from fabric and it came out so cute, I'll find the pattern and post. As far as cutting the fabric, just find the rough edge and make a slit in the fabric (1 1/2" wide"and rip it right down the length of the fabric. Attach the ends of fabric with a simple baste sticht and crochet together with a large hook. Hope that helps


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

khayslip said:


> Has anyone here tried cutting your own fabric and knitting projects with it? I'm very interested in trying this and would appreciate any suggestions, hints, and what to avoid.


Many, many years ago there was an article about this, with directions, in a women's magazine.....even had a picture on the cover of the magazine.

This was a sleeveless shell and I made two of them, one for my daughter. We both wore them for years.

The instructions were to tear print fabric, crosswise, into 5/8" strips. You tied the strips together end to end, and when you knitted the top, the frayed edges and the ends that you tied together were part of the texture. It was an attractive top. You chose a print with colors you liked, but the print itself was completely destroyed when you stripped and knitted it.

I had thought that I would try it again with 3/8" strips. It wouldn't really matter what width your strips were, I suppose, if you worked a little with gauge to determine needle size. You would want a plain stockinette pattern, because the frayed edges and ends acting like little bows keep it from being plain. I'm thinking that a pattern designed for ribbon yarn might work well.

Thanks for making me remember this. I just might do an open jacket!

Do share your results with us!
Virginia


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for another thing to do to add to my long list
of "I want to do" ...........I hope there are enough days
in my life to do them all. I am addicted to this forum. 

Thanks for all the help............Happy Passover and 
Happy Easter.


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

Years ago I saw on the Carol Duval show a lady who used strips of fabric to knit a purse. The fabric was the same fabric from a dress she made so the purse matched. Cutting on the bias makes a lot of sense. I must try it to make a matching dress and purse.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Just found two tutorials you may be interested in:

http://mademoisellechaos.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-make-yarn-from-fabric-scraps.html

http://mademoisellechaos.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-make-yarn-from-old-shirt.html


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

nogginpodge said:


> Just found two tutorials you may be interested in:
> 
> http://mademoisellechaos.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-make-yarn-from-fabric-scraps.html
> 
> http://mademoisellechaos.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-make-yarn-from-old-shirt.html


Thanks. I'll look at them.


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

There is also a trick to connecting the strips instead of just knotting them. Cut a lengthwise slit about an inch from both ends of each strip. Pull one strip through another, then pull its other end through it's own end. Tighten up like a knot. Then just keep on attaching them, end after end, and roll into a ball for working from.


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

Anna Banana said:


> nogginpodge said:
> 
> 
> > Just found two tutorials you may be interested in:
> ...


I looked at the website and now I definitely am going to try spinning fabric. I know it doesn't need to be spun to be knitted. Instead of using separate strips while spinning, sew the fabric together one after the other then sew the beginning and ending fabric pieces together to form a tube...like the tee shirt she cut in a spiral...cut the strips to desired width. Is this clear? I can picture it in my mind. Bias strips can be cut the same way by cutting your fabric diagonally, then sew together into a tube and cut strips. I have used this method for cutting bias for sewing.


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

Sharonknits said:


> There is also a trick to connecting the strips instead of just knotting them. Cut a lengthwise slit about an inch from both ends of each strip. Pull one strip through another, then pull its other end through it's own end. Tighten up like a knot. Then just keep on attaching them, end after end, and roll into a ball for working from.


That works. Thanks :lol:


----------



## C. Disher (Apr 14, 2011)

If you are cutting your own strips be sure to cut them on the bias--much easier as you have some stretch as you do with yarn. Also, if you buy a kit, be sure the strips are bias cut. I got stuck with some kits that were on sale--I soon found out why they were so cheap. Did manage to knit a few. The bags were great and the kits included the fabric for lining them. Gin


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> Several members of the Yahoo knitting groups I belong to have made things from cut up t-shirts and they say it was really difficult to use it. It's heavy, hard to manage and their hands and wrists were very tired after just a couple of hours using it. I like to use plarn(yarn made from plastic grocery bags) for knitting shower mats and door welcome mats or for friends who have dogs that like to lay on the porch but not on the concrete. You can find out how to use all of these things(including cut up sheets) by just googling for knitting with plarn or cut up t-shirts or fabric. The videos are also on youtube.


agree it's tough on the hands.. but I like that it's recycling & pretty much free..  ibuprofin is my friend


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I have been wanting to try this and will do it soon. I want to try the fabric and the T-shirt yarn. Would that be Farn and Tarn? =) Sounds good to me. I know I want to make a bath mat out of the T-shirt yarn. And maybe one for the living room out of fabric.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I saw some rugs that were crocheted out of old sheets. They were beautiful. I haven't tried it yet, but the woman told me that her grandmother had been doing this for years.


----------



## bazzk (Mar 28, 2011)

I am so inspired! I have a bag of t-shirts that were heading to the dump, I'm glad I'm such a procrastinator and they hadn't made it there yet!


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Aren't there a lot of patterns for ribbon knitting? Would think those would be applicable to fabric strips.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> http://mousechirpy-polkadotpineapple.blogspot.com/2008/03/tutorial-t-shirt-yarn.html this shows how to cut a tshirt in one piece, I do this , but I haven't knitted only crochetted. here's a rug I made. Chris


*Great link.* Can't wait to hit the garage sales.  (Hubby's and son's Ts are full of holes.)


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Funny you should ask,it reminds me that somewhere in the deep dark closet,I have one purse kit started.Trying to remember why I gave up on it..I know I bought 2 kits,as Walmart had a price reduction  ,they get me every time..now...where did I put the other kit?If I locate it,and anyone is interested in purchasing it from me,I will list it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

While standing in line to check out of a store a couple of years ago, the lady in front of me had a purse made of strips of fabric. I told her how pretty it was and asked her where she got the pattern. She said someone had made it for her. So that was the end of that conversation. But I've never forgotten how beautiful it was. I'm anxious to see what you ladies make.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought a couple of the kits years ago. They were on sale so not expensive. I got almost finished but did not really enjoy knitting with it because I had to pull the st off the needle. It just did not have the smooth rythym I have with yarn. It was a printed cotton like a broadcloth and it frayed but that was part of the beauty of it. The fraying added to the texture and design of the purse. I keep looking at it and saying I have to finish this. It is cute. They had a pamphlet that said how to cut your own and someone on this forum said cut 1/2 strips and sew them together and that is what this said to do also.


----------



## ladymege (Mar 17, 2011)

I made a purse using cotton blend fabric 1/2 inch strips. had to use medal needles so that it would slid off needle. very hard on arthritic fingers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was a little kid (under 10 yrs. old) I remember one summer my aunt teaching me to crochet and I made a small round rug from scraps of fabric. I have no idea what ever happened to that rug and have long since forgotten how to crochet. I do knit and hope to re-learn crochet and make another one. Goodness knows I have TONS of fabric to use up.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

The "dump"!!!! Oh, my dear..you are talking to the "re-cycle" pro. Donate..donate..donate. Goodwill..what they can't use in stores, they sell by the pound. Habitat for Humanity..old t's for paint rags, etc. and more. Just drop it off and let them decide, please. Whereas, I appreciate everyone's uses for such things, please think first if you really need to tear it up. What I used to "cast-off" as old, faded or worn, I have learned may feel like "new" to a homeless or truly needy person. Please, please.I've said before " think, think, before you trash"!!
To whom I'm replying, my apology. This is really for the whole forum. Hildy


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 1, 2011)

nogginpodge said:


> I LOVE your plarn bag. I've never knitted with plarn before but you've inspired me. Do you have the pattern you used for this cos I think its so pretty ...?


Sorry, no pattern. Just made it up as I went along. Used large US 17 round plastic needle (slides much better on plastic than metal but still harder to knit with than yarn or fabric). I would recommend using the knitted fabric or yarn for the strap of a large plarn bag because it is very comfortable on your shoulder. I use this bag all the time. It has held up well and I love the knitted t-shirt fabric strap.Best decision I made. Worst decision is using strips of plastic mesh in the center of the bag. It gives an interesting texture but does rough up my sweaters! It would have been better to use it closer to the top of the bag.


----------



## MaryTales (Apr 15, 2011)

When I was a kid knitted fabric tops were popular. I find that knitting with fabric is about the same as knitting with bulky yarns. While I've used strips of fiber scraps tied together, I prefer using a 1" to 1 1/2" continuous strand of fabric. 
To make the continuous strand of fabric: From the top edge (cut edge) of your fabric measure the width you want for your strips. Working from the selvage to selvage, tear or cut the fabric until you're about 1/2" or more from the edge of the opposite selvage. From this selvage (opposite of where you started) measure the width you want and tear or cut to about 1/2" or more from the selvage where you began. 
You will work in a zig-zag pattern across the fabric until you reach the bottom edge of your fabric. Roll in a ball and start knitting. Don't worry how it looks on the "joints" - they disappear in the knitting. 
For a better explanation and a picture, check out "fast knits fat needles" by Sally Harding's directions for a Rag Shoulder Bag. It gives directions for making the fabric "yarn".


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bazzk..this is Hildy. I really do want to apologize to you personally about my reaction to the "dump". If you felt I was picking on you, I didn't mean to be. I think the forum knows how passionate I am about recycling and it was a chance to mention it again. One problem with replying is you can't see the name anymore or I would have said this then. If I offended you, I am truly sorry. Sincerely, Hildy


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

A year or so ago I saw a Very Expensive Sweater in an upscale shop that had been knit of tiny strips of jean fabric...used, I'd say...and I saw a booklet at the craft and yarn shop about knitting with denim. Wasn't knitting, knew I'd never do it, passed it by...darn it! 

My mom used to hook rugs from recycled wool clothing. She had a 'stripper' that cut four 1/4" or 3/8" strips at a time. Wish I hadn't passed it along!


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for all the great ideas and tips. BTW, the http://mousechirpy-polkadotpineapple.blogspot.com site also has a tutorial on cutting fabric too. I'm ready to roll!


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Khayslip: I tried this once years ago. I saw it in a magazine and the pattern was there so couldn't resist. I had this fabric that I didn't particularly care for so I cut it into strips and knitted a tank top and then made a dirndl skirt in a co-ordinating color with a wide strip of the top fabric set in about 4 inches above the hem. It made a lovely co-ordinated summer outfit. I made it for my daughter long ago but unfortunately I can't remember whether I ever got any feedback on it, but I'm sure that if it had fallen apart or anything drastic like that, I would have heard about it. It was a fun project and it got that fabric out of my stash. The pattern in the fabric just knit up as a kind of a splash look. Wish I had taken a picture of it at the time. I have learned to do that in later years when I do a one-off project. Go ahead and try it with some fabric you want to get rid of. You'll enjoy it I'm sure.


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks! I will! And I'll post a pic when I'm done. However, I've got 4 projects going at once, so it may be a while!


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

This is a good link if you want to see the 'hands on' approach. Lyn


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

muppet said:


> This is a good link if you want to see the 'hands on' approach. Lyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ldydrifter (Mar 23, 2011)

My Grand-mother used to knit and crochet throw rugs from fabric cut into strips. They seemed to last for a long time, layed well on the floor and washed well. I have been thinking about making some for myself again. They're the way to go if your wanting a country look.


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes I have. Years ago I sewed a skirt to wear to work and then cut extra fabric and knitted a sweater. The patterns was in Family Circle. 

I really enjoyed both the skirt and top. Knitting with the fabric the look was total differnt than the skirt. I cut the fabric into 1/4" angle sewed together and then knitted the sweater. 

I think now you can find pre-cut fabic. 

I think you would love the outcome. Gloria


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> Several members of the Yahoo knitting groups I belong to have made things from cut up t-shirts and they say it was really difficult to use it. It's heavy, hard to manage and their hands and wrists were very tired after just a couple of hours using it. I like to use plarn(yarn made from plastic grocery bags) for knitting shower mats and door welcome mats or for friends who have dogs that like to lay on the porch but not on the concrete. You can find out how to use all of these things(including cut up sheets) by just googling for knitting with plarn or cut up t-shirts or fabric. The videos are also on youtube.


I love the idea of making the plarn dog mats, my boyfriend's dog will just love it, and now I don't have to remember to take the grocery bags back to the store for recycling! Thanks for the idea, I just have to clear a project off the fridge so I can get started on this one!


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Someone asked about using ribbon. I have knit with it for years, and not just the knit style ribbons. I use the 1/4 inch rolls when I find them on sale and the 1/2 inch rolls too and was given several 1000 yards by a lady who inherited them when her aunt died and she got the craft shop she had closed after 30 years. She couldn't find anyone to buy the items when they auctioned it off so just donated it to every person she knew so they would have a hugs stash to work from. Got 60 cones of yarn too which lasted me a long time.
In this part of the country few people knit or crochet, so I had 3 rooms,floor to ceiling shelves, with the store's inventory. It lasted me a very long time. Sure do miss it now I can't afford to buy yarn anymore to knit things for the women's shelters.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Also should say that I make hooked, latch hook and punch rugs and used the rolls of ribbons(both cotton and satin) in making many of them(not in the latch hook though). They sold well at craft fairs over the years. Knit several with the 1 inch wide ruffled lace and they make a lovely looking rug too.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

iVE USED OLD t-SHIETS, BUT MY ALL TIME FAVE IS A SCARF I MADE WITH SHREDDED LACE....SO COOL!


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

We have a fabulous store in my neighborhood that has Beading & Quilt classes and the fabrics, beads, crystals & findings are excellent par none. One of the instructors is a ex costume designer for the film industry and she has designed a pattern for a knitted fabric batik shoulder bag...they are adorable. BIG colorful 2.5" button closure.
Cut on the bias and knitted with the ends hanging as rags rather than knitting in...lined inside with zippered pockets.
I have the pattern and all my fabrics ready to go - AFTER I complete my soon-to-be great grandchild's afghan...tonight!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Now get in there and cut those shirts up! Then get busy knitting or crocheting those T-shirts! LOL I know all about procrastinating! =(



bazzk said:


> I am so inspired! I have a bag of t-shirts that were heading to the dump, I'm glad I'm such a procrastinator and they hadn't made it there yet!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

chuilady
Would you share where we can get the pattern for the bag.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

khayslip: In the 70's I knitted a rug, using scraps of fabric people had given me. I had no pattern, just pictures from a Penney's catalog. It turned out really nice. I was living in another country at the time.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Since I live in a house that looks more like an old farm house than anything else, I am looking forward to crocheting a rug for my living room. Of course, I need to wait till we get the carpet out before it is laid out. LOL I guess I just need to get started going through DH's old Ts and cutting them up and rolling them into balls.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Funny you should ask,it reminds me that somewhere in the deep dark closet,I have one purse kit started.Trying to remember why I gave up on it..I know I bought 2 kits,as Walmart had a price reduction  ,they get me every time..now...where did I put the other kit?If I locate it,and anyone is interested in purchasing it from me,I will list it.


I think that is when I bought mine. Walmart had them reduced. I just felt I was fighting with the sts when I tried to put the needle in the st. It does not have the give and the sts seemed to tighten up. I started with metal needles and agree with someone else who said the plastic was better. Sts. slide off better.


----------



## OTISsmom (Jan 29, 2011)

I cut cotton or cotton blend fabric on the bias, fiddle with it a bit to see how sturdy it is. I cut mine just under 1 in. wide and knitted a purse. Of course I gave it away or I would take a picture and post it. it does make a bulky knit but worked out great.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

This thread just reminded me I have about 25 rolls that I had planned to use for a braided rag rug for the living room but when I brought it up DH had a conniption fit and said now way. Shall just dig it out and try it for a knitted rug. Know how heavy they can be so will just keep knitting strips, then sewing them together until it gets too heavy to move around.Will use it for my own bedroom and he can't say a thing.
All the balls are 3/4 inch strips of double knitting material from old clothes and if I remember right there are about the same amount of balls of cotton material too.
Dang, I hate getting older and not being as strong as I used to be. Would love a room size rug.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have knitted a throw rug out of fleece fabric. Cut it in 1/2" strips and knit away. Like T-shirt fabric, it curls leaving a nice finished looks. Makes great thick durable rugs. Crochet works good with this too.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Check out these kits for ideas. You can buy a fabric strip cutter if you like the technique. No need for fabric printed on both sides, few are and it isn't necessary. Some instructions call for bias strips but that isn't necessary either.
Fabric knitting kits were quite popular several years ago and you could find them in fabric stores. Hancock Fabrics had some that were awesome. Most of these kits were for purses/bags of one kind or another. You can also do the time honored "rag rug" with your strips. If you want a solid rug colored rug, check out sheets that are on sale. There is a lot of fabric in sheets. With a little math, and the size of the strips you want to use, you can calculate the yardage you need from fabric or the number of sheets you need to buy. 
Most of the kits had 1/2-inch to 3/4-inch strips so anything that can cut strips this size would work. If you use scissors, your hands will be really stressed. A rotary cutter would work better and be easier but that is stilll some hand stress. Electric scissors would work if you practice with them to get enough control. The other option is a stripper and there are a couple of kinds available.
http://www.americaquiltscreatively.com/episodes/AQc_507.pdf
http://www.unctv.org/foryourhome/images/psheet/2fabri_knit.pdf 
http://www.blujay.com/item/Fabri-Knit-Lawn-Party-Tote-Knitting-Kit-Fabric-Strips-10140300-1928839
Electric strip cutter: http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp22657.html
Manual (pull fabric through blades): http://www.dharmatrading.com/html/eng/9529029-AA.shtml


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks MaryE - those are some great sites. I might order a kit to start with just to try it out.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

khayslip said:


> Cute! I didn't even think of knit fabric!


Cool. Knit with knit. Does that make it re-knit?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Laele said:


> khayslip said:
> 
> 
> > Cute! I didn't even think of knit fabric!
> ...


LOL...love the humor here!


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

If you find knitting a rug too heavy, have you tried making a proddy rug?

Here is one I made a couple of years ago, from old T-shirts. I cut the pieces about 1" by 4/5". I use an old sack for the backing or a piece of hessian from a craft suppliers or from a local business that repairs chairs.

For the proddy, I use a metal "corn-on-the-cob" holder!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is a proddy rug? Love the pictures. Is it what is know also as a hooked rug?


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Audrey Lovejoy-Findlay
This is beautiful. How did you make this?


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful Rug! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

There are loads of different ways of making a rug. You can use a latch hook and various other tools, but I prefer using a proddy cos I think its the quickest and easiest and you don't need special equipment. 

In the olden days everyone used to prod their own rugs out of old clothes. You can use anything but I like to use old T-shirts cos they don't fray and the whole rug can just be popped into the washing machine and will dry quite quickly on the line.

People used to use half a clothes peg, whittled at the end to make a point but you can use almost anything that is pointed and comfortable to hold.

You can make a proddy rug the way you want it, in colours to match your room. You can draw a simple pattern on the hessian, if wished and fill in with different colours or do what I've done here, just random colours. The thickness of the rug will depend on how close together you prod your pieces, I like quite a thick rug so I prod them with just a few strands of hessian between at the back so they are nice and close together. 

Just buy a piece of hessian a bit bigger than the size of the rug you want to make as you'll need a hem. Important: remember to bind the edges with masking tape, duck tape etc. to stop them fraying while you work. Take your piece of material and prod it through a hole in the back of the hessian till it sticks out about 2". With the remainder of the material, simply count 2/3 strands of hessian away from where you've prodded and prod again, pushing through the remainder of the material. You will have two ends sticking out on the right side and a little "stitch" on the wrong side. 

Just keep prodding until you're done, then double-fold the raw edges over the back and neatly hem. (I pull out a strand of the hessian to use as thread.)

I have a friend who also makes these rugs and we both love it. We find working with a frame gives us backache and are both content to simply work on our knees.

Handy tip: Hessian can "shed" little pieces as you work on it and that can be a bit messy so I advise that you cover your lap with an old sheet/tablecloth, just to save your clothes.

Its an excellent winter project too, because the rug keeps your knees warm!

Please ask if you want any help.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i like that purse that kirsten made. i like the shape and colors.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation. For those who aren't familiar with the term hessian (except as a German soldier) I did a google search and in US it means burlap. I learn so much on this forum. Just the different cultural definitions is facinating.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

settleg said:


> When I was a little kid (under 10 yrs. old) I remember one summer my aunt teaching me to crochet and I made a small round rug from scraps of fabric. I have no idea what ever happened to that rug and have long since forgotten how to crochet. I do knit and hope to re-learn crochet and make another one. Goodness knows I have TONS of fabric to use up.


I'm crochetting my 2nd rug now.. learned from the 1st one to do it loose or my hands pay !
:? such good tutorials go for it ! :thumbup:


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Can you believe I found Proody Rugs on Utube.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

khayslip said:


> Thanks MaryE - those are some great sites. I might order a kit to start with just to try it out.


here's my weekend project.. schools out for spring break so this keeps me from ringing thier necks :thumbup: :lol: :wink: :roll: :hunf:


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

khayslip said:


> Has anyone here tried cutting your own fabric and knitting projects with it? I'm very interested in trying this and would appreciate any suggestions, hints, and what to avoid.


a Face Book friend told me about using tshirt yarn & hula hoop (as frame) !! cool just search hula rug :idea:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Can you believe I found Proody Rugs on Utube.
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched this...very cool. When you finish do you know if add a backing over the burlap backing you "proody" through? Gwen in Athens


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I have used a lot of these for making rugs. Make sure all your "T's" are of the same thickness. Also that they do not have seems. Another words they are tube shirts. Cut off the hem and begin cutting around and around starting at the bottom and you will have a long strip that dose not need to be seemed. When you roll your T-yarn into a ball give it a little pull and you will see that it rolls in on it's self and there are no edges. Make sure you do not cut your T-yarn narrower then 1/2 inch. It can become weak. Have fun I know I did.


Sharonknits said:


> I have used garage sale sheets, torn into 1/2 to 1 inch strips, and knitted market bags with them. They make very sturdy bags for lugging groceries, etc. Use large needles. The fabric is not stretchy like yarn, so it did make my hands ache working with it. I'd like to try old t-shirt fabric strips next. They should be softer to work with.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

noggin, I watched a You Tube video on making a proddy but am still not clear on a few things. It looks as if you push most of the fabric strip thrugh the backing then push the short end that's left, through the backing to the side of your original punch. Is that correct? 
The strips don't come out when you wash the rug? It dosn't seem as if there is much too hold them in place. Do you have to do anything to the back to hold them in?
I have a feeling that this is a new technique to most of us here in the U.S. You may have begun a trend. Thanks for posting the picture of your proddy and the information. We may all have to take a break from knitting and start prodding.

Christine, ringing their necks is always tempting. Glad you have a distraction!


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> noggin, I watched a You Tube video on making a proddy but am still not clear on a few things. It looks as if you push most of the fabric strip thrugh the backing then push the short end that's left, through the backing to the side of your original punch. Is that correct?
> The strips don't come out when you wash the rug? It dosn't seem as if there is much too hold them in place. Do you have to do anything to the back to hold them in?
> I have a feeling that this is a new technique to most of us here in the U.S. You may have begun a trend. Thanks for posting the picture of your proddy and the information. We may all have to take a break from knitting and start prodding.
> 
> Christine, ringing their necks is always tempting. Glad you have a distraction!


 :hunf: :twisted: :shock: :roll: :lol: yup


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> I have used a lot of these for making rugs. Make sure all your "T's" are of the same thickness. Also that they do not have seems. Another words they are tube shirts. Cut off the hem and begin cutting around and around starting at the bottom and you will have a long strip that dose not need to be seemed. When you roll your T-yarn into a ball give it a little pull and you will see that it rolls in on it's self and there are no edges. Make sure you do not cut your T-yarn narrower then 1/2 inch. It can become weak. Have fun I know I did.
> 
> 
> Sharonknits said:
> ...


I agree no narrower than 1/2 & no wider than 1" but I don't mind the seems.. it isa bit hard on the hands so I do it looser & take breaks.. also do those stretches for arthritis someone listed the other day simple but smart for the hands
:thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> sockyarn said:
> 
> 
> > I have used a lot of these for making rugs. Make sure all your "T's" are of the same thickness. Also that they do not have seems. Another words they are tube shirts. Cut off the hem and begin cutting around and around starting at the bottom and you will have a long strip that dose not need to be seemed. When you roll your T-yarn into a ball give it a little pull and you will see that it rolls in on it's self and there are no edges. Make sure you do not cut your T-yarn narrower then 1/2 inch. It can become weak. Have fun I know I did.
> ...


Chris, thanks for the mention of arthritis exercises. My left hand started acting up yesterday and it hurt just to knit. Didn't know what to do with myself so had to read. I'm going to look for them now.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I am really loving this topic! I am learning something new here. =) And I do love learning! I hated it in school, but then it was probably because I hated reading. basically taught myself to read. We moved at mid-term my first year of school. At my old school, we hadn't started reading at all, the new school, they were aleady reading. The teacher was "too busy" to teach me and told mother that it would be easier to teach me than to tell her how to help me. I think that is why I hated school and reading in public. I love reading and learning now. =)


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Well done, Christine! I love doing rugs, either crochet, knit or proddy - they're serviceable, washable and fun. Lets have some piccies if you're able!


----------



## sandyquilt5 (Mar 30, 2011)

actually, yes. I cut homespun fabric into 1" strips and made a purse. Just tie on new strips as needed. the homespun frays wonderfully. need to line it.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't add a backing because I've got a doggie and sometimes she pulls a few strands out, so its easy for me then to put them back in again.

But you can add a backing if you like - no problem.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a friend that uses double knit fabric and cuts about 2-inch squares out of it. She cuts a piece of backing fabric in the shape she want's her rug. She will sew the squares onto the shaped backing in different colors. She has made a sunflower and watermelon slices and I don't know what all. They wear and wash well. It's a good thing that the double knits are coming back. =)


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Mary,

The ends should be of the same length darling, one through one hole and one through another a few strands away. You will have a little stitch at the back.

There is no need to secure them in place because you will be placing them close together so they will keep each other in!

Occasionally a few come out in the wash, but I just collect them and prod them back in again! Its easy to see where they come from cos you can see the little gap from the back.

I have heard that some people add PVA glue to the stitches at the back but I've never had to.

I'd be pleased to think that I've started a craze! Mainly because its such fun to prod, and extremely therapeutic if you're in a bad mood! Also you can teach children, its so easy, and they love to prod too.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> I have a friend that uses double knit fabric and cuts about 2-inch squares out of it. She cuts a piece of backing fabric in the shape she want's her rug. She will sew the squares onto the shaped backing in different colors. She has made a sunflower and watermelon slices and I don't know what all. They wear and wash well. It's a good thing that the double knits are coming back. =)


Debbie, I'd love to see a piccie of your friend's rug/s. That sounds like a very original idea. I always say I never want to stop learning; its always fun to learn if you're interested in the subject, and there is always more to learn about everything. This forum has inspired me so much this last few weeks since I joined and the warmth and love from people is so heartwarming too.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> I am really loving this topic! I am learning something new here. =) And I do love learning! I hated it in school, but then it was probably because I hated reading. basically taught myself to read. We moved at mid-term my first year of school. At my old school, we hadn't started reading at all, the new school, they were aleady reading. The teacher was "too busy" to teach me and told mother that it would be easier to teach me than to tell her how to help me. I think that is why I hated school and reading in public. I love reading and learning now. =)


You're writing some of my life!!!! Kindred soul, I hear you. Only I went to more schools. Kindegarten in Prescott, AZ, 1st in a one-room school in Crown King, AZ (teacher sent me & the other 6-year-old outside to play with her 5-year-old then told my mom "You teach her to read". Second grade in Grand Jct, CO where Mom wanted me to repeat 1st grade but the principal talked her out of it (bad choice), 3rd grade in Salt Lake, UT, and so on until I finished at Reno High school in NV. These changes seemed to keep me behind, especially courses that required a lot of reading like English & History. That's OK, I got my "MRS" degree at UNR then tried to make sure I read something every day. I still do & I thank my mother for encouraging me as well as teaching me to knit & read a pattern.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Audrey, I agree. I will have to go to my friend's house and take a picture of her rugs, unless she has already sold or given them away. =) She is a multi-talented lady. She is quite a bit older than I am. (Old enough to be my mother) but she is still an awesome lady. she sent me some sour kraut that she made. I can't wait to eat it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another question if you don't mind...is there any reason you couldn't do small size proddy (say 60cm x 60 cm) and then gradually sew the squares together to make a large rug?
I know this would inhibit machine washing them being a larger size but other than that do you think it would work?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Noggin, thanks for your comments and help. Your rug is a very interesting project and really practical.


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is an info sheet i downloaded. i haven't tried it but this is very straightforward. have fun! you can get t-shirts at salvation army or goodwill usually on markdown days for 50 cents or so.


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

on the info sheet i posted, that is what they did, knit in strips and then sew together. check it out!


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> on the info sheet i posted, that is what they did, knit in strips and then sew together. check it out!


yes, that's how I do it then I just cut the rest in one piece! thanks


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

I also have made several proddy rugs. For the prod I used the handle of a toothbrush, a rounded end works best for me. Another thing I do is work a section in the colors I want and then will take a roll of string or twine, thread it on a large needle and thread the string through the bumps on the back of the burlap. That way the strips stay firmly in place and don't pull out unless an animal decides they need to come out. You can also put liquid latex like is used by latch hook makers on the back to hold them in place.
Got some private emails about my rugs and will also answer here. 
For almost 20 years my only income was working on crafts from home and rugs were the main items I sold. Made hooked, punch and latch hook. The latch hook ones were heavy because I made them up to 24ft by 24ft. Most ranged from 5ft by7ft to 6ft by9ft. So after the yarn was put in and the liquid latex was added to the back, they sometimes took 2 or 3 people to help move them around. I still make the 5x7 and 6x9 and love it. Found several sacks of the fabric balls I made and many are already braided, but found 9 sacks of just fabric strips, they are polyester doubleknit material like was very popular years back. I like to use them because they make a thick but insulating cover for the floor and are easy to throw in a machine plus they don't fray even if you don't fold the edges. I got a lot of pair of slacks from thrift stores and just cut the strips during quiet times. I will knit the strips 8 inches wide and probably 3 ft long then sew them together with carpet thread like braided rugs are done.
Since I have MS and can't work, there are a lot of quiet times to do my crafting. Hope this answers a few of your questions. Yes, I will post pictures of what I do.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> I am really loving this topic! I am learning something new here. =) And I do love learning! I hated it in school, but then it was probably because I hated reading. basically taught myself to read. We moved at mid-term my first year of school. At my old school, we hadn't started reading at all, the new school, they were aleady reading. The teacher was "too busy" to teach me and told mother that it would be easier to teach me than to tell her how to help me. I think that is why I hated school and reading in public. I love reading and learning now. =)


Debbie, it's too bad the teacher let you down. I had the same problem learning to tell time. I was in second gade when it was taught and I spent most of second grade at home with stomach problems. I managed to catch up eventually - it wasn't as important as reading is.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> I also have made several proddy rugs. For the prod I used the handle of a toothbrush, a rounded end works best for me. Another thing I do is work a section in the colors I want and then will take a roll of string or twine, thread it on a large needle and thread the string through the bumps on the back of the burlap. That way the strips stay firmly in place and don't pull out unless an animal decides they need to come out. You can also put liquid latex like is used by latch hook makers on the back to hold them in place.
> Got some private emails about my rugs and will also answer here.
> For almost 20 years my only income was working on crafts from home and rugs were the main items I sold. Made hooked, punch and latch hook. The latch hook ones were heavy because I made them up to 24ft by 24ft. Most ranged from 5ft by7ft to 6ft by9ft. So after the yarn was put in and the liquid latex was added to the back, they sometimes took 2 or 3 people to help move them around. I still make the 5x7 and 6x9 and love it. Found several sacks of the fabric balls I made and many are already braided, but found 9 sacks of just fabric strips, they are polyester doubleknit material like was very popular years back. I like to use them because they make a thick but insulating cover for the floor and are easy to throw in a machine plus they don't fray even if you don't fold the edges. I got a lot of pair of slacks from thrift stores and just cut the strips during quiet times. I will knit the strips 8 inches wide and probably 3 ft long then sew them together with carpet thread like braided rugs are done.
> Since I have MS and can't work, there are a lot of quiet times to do my crafting. Hope this answers a few of your questions. Yes, I will post pictures of what I do.


I wish we lived closer I have lots of doubleknit fabric I could give you, but it would be too heavy and expensive to mail.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> I have a friend that uses double knit fabric and cuts about 2-inch squares out of it. She cuts a piece of backing fabric in the shape she want's her rug. She will sew the squares onto the shaped backing in different colors. She has made a sunflower and watermelon slices and I don't know what all. They wear and wash well. It's a good thing that the double knits are coming back. =)


Debbie, I'd like to know how the pieces are sewn to the backing. I watched a woman do this at a fair in PA a long time ago, but didn't quite catch on. It looked like she folded or twisted the squares before sewing. Do you know? These would make great bath mats because they're so absorbent. Also, for anmal shelters so the dogs don't have to sleep on concrete floors.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Not to get "off topic," but I've seen Christmas wreaths done like the proddy rugs. You cut squares of brightly colored Christmas fabrics and "push" them into a foam wreath (with a pencil, I think?).


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Used to make those wreaths many years ago,using wreath forms of straw.I mostly made them as gifts for my mother's friends for helping her out.Some I made in red ,white and blue for them to put on their doors for 4th of July,Memorial Day,etc. I guess all the crafts from yesteryear return in another form.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> I also have made several proddy rugs. For the prod I used the handle of a toothbrush, a rounded end works best for me. Another thing I do is work a section in the colors I want and then will take a roll of string or twine, thread it on a large needle and thread the string through the bumps on the back of the burlap. That way the strips stay firmly in place and don't pull out unless an animal decides they need to come out. You can also put liquid latex like is used by latch hook makers on the back to hold them in place.
> Got some private emails about my rugs and will also answer here.
> For almost 20 years my only income was working on crafts from home and rugs were the main items I sold. Made hooked, punch and latch hook. The latch hook ones were heavy because I made them up to 24ft by 24ft. Most ranged from 5ft by7ft to 6ft by9ft. So after the yarn was put in and the liquid latex was added to the back, they sometimes took 2 or 3 people to help move them around. I still make the 5x7 and 6x9 and love it. Found several sacks of the fabric balls I made and many are already braided, but found 9 sacks of just fabric strips, they are polyester doubleknit material like was very popular years back. I like to use them because they make a thick but insulating cover for the floor and are easy to throw in a machine plus they don't fray even if you don't fold the edges. I got a lot of pair of slacks from thrift stores and just cut the strips during quiet times. I will knit the strips 8 inches wide and probably 3 ft long then sew them together with carpet thread like braided rugs are done.
> Since I have MS and can't work, there are a lot of quiet times to do my crafting. Hope this answers a few of your questions. Yes, I will post pictures of what I do.


Thank You for sharing ! You are a good teacher :thumbup:


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you Doris! It is good to know that I'm not the only one that got failed by a teacher. My first grade teacher was old enough she should have retired years before. She was not a real good teacher, though. I know that I didn't learn to tell time in school, but don't remember how I did learn. Telling time is an important thing to know. Now they clocks and watches are mostly digital, but the regular ones are good too! =)



DorisT said:


> Debbie J said:
> 
> 
> > I am really loving this topic! I am learning something new here. =) And I do love learning! I hated it in school, but then it was probably because I hated reading. basically taught myself to read. We moved at mid-term my first year of school. At my old school, we hadn't started reading at all, the new school, they were aleady reading. The teacher was "too busy" to teach me and told mother that it would be easier to teach me than to tell her how to help me. I think that is why I hated school and reading in public. I love reading and learning now. =)
> ...


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks to all for the ideas. I knew I saved all those tees for a reason.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

settleg said:


> Another question if you don't mind...is there any reason you couldn't do small size proddy (say 60cm x 60 cm) and then gradually sew the squares together to make a large rug?
> I know this would inhibit machine washing them being a larger size but other than that do you think it would work?


Absolutely no reason whatsoever! You could even prod them together! It means prodding through 2 layers of hessian at a time but many people do that as a way of hemming at the end, anyway.

I think I would prod them together, to be honest, because with a large rug, you want it to be as secure as possible. Leave a good 4" blank edge round each square then overlap your squares and prod through. I would think a couple of inches would be enough. Then double fold the remaining 2" of hessian and hem it.

My friend never washes her proddy rugs, she simply hangs them on the line and beats the hell out of them with a tennis racquet! It works! It also fluffs up the rug in a similar way to washing.

This is why I'd rather not put a backing on a proddy rug, because you want to be able to get rid of that dirt not have it hiding between the rug and the lining. I just give mine a quick shake outside, between washes, and its amazing what comes out. If you doubt that a rug is an effective dirt trap - just shake out a proddy rug! Hahahaha!

You can spot clean your rug as you would with a carpet and if areas become damaged or stained, you can re-prod with new scraps!

I always hide a stash of leftovers scraps in the hem, that way I can do repairs that match!

I wouldn't recommend vacuuming your proddy rug unless you've prodded really close together, as you may lose a few - but hey, try it on a corner, especially if you can adjust your vacuum to a low level.

Please feel free to ask me any questions, or ask me to expand on anything I may not have explained enough - I'm keen to share this lovely hobby with you all.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> I also have made several proddy rugs. For the prod I used the handle of a toothbrush, a rounded end works best for me. Another thing I do is work a section in the colors I want and then will take a roll of string or twine, thread it on a large needle and thread the string through the bumps on the back of the burlap. That way the strips stay firmly in place and don't pull out unless an animal decides they need to come out. You can also put liquid latex like is used by latch hook makers on the back to hold them in place.
> Got some private emails about my rugs and will also answer here.
> For almost 20 years my only income was working on crafts from home and rugs were the main items I sold. Made hooked, punch and latch hook. The latch hook ones were heavy because I made them up to 24ft by 24ft. Most ranged from 5ft by7ft to 6ft by9ft. So after the yarn was put in and the liquid latex was added to the back, they sometimes took 2 or 3 people to help move them around. I still make the 5x7 and 6x9 and love it. Found several sacks of the fabric balls I made and many are already braided, but found 9 sacks of just fabric strips, they are polyester doubleknit material like was very popular years back. I like to use them because they make a thick but insulating cover for the floor and are easy to throw in a machine plus they don't fray even if you don't fold the edges. I got a lot of pair of slacks from thrift stores and just cut the strips during quiet times. I will knit the strips 8 inches wide and probably 3 ft long then sew them together with carpet thread like braided rugs are done.
> Since I have MS and can't work, there are a lot of quiet times to do my crafting. Hope this answers a few of your questions. Yes, I will post pictures of what I do.


Oh, thanks for that good advice about securing the back with string/twine. That would make the rug even more hardy. I feel privileged to be in the presence of a master crafter!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks you noginpodge. I do believe I now have yet another hobby! Goodness knows I have a HUGE suppy of fabric that I haven't been able to part with and not wanting to sew up into anything but for a rug...wonderful. Think I 'll go get some burlap (what you referred to as hessian) within the next few weeks and start designing. Don't expect a picture posted any time soon...this will most definately will be a "wip" (work in progress) for some time. If I run into difficulty I'll also contact you.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

You can contact me anytime, I'd be glad to help if I could. You can use any material for proddy rugs, some people use cut-up pullovers, sweaters etc. I just use T-shirts cos they wash so easily but a proddy rug will always look good whatever its made of.

I hope you have fun designing and making your rug!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Nogginpodge, is ther any way you can post a Tut on how to do a Proddy rug? I just can't seem to picture how it is done. I feel like a dunce. LOL I would love to make a rug or two or more, like the ones I have seen on here. And lord knows I have a lot of old Ts around here. (Some are way too small now and can easily be cut up.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I found Proody Rugs on Utube.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you Sutallee!


----------



## rokido (Jan 17, 2011)

I've cut up a few t-shirts and other knit fabrics into "yarns" of varying weights. I have a pretty decent sized ball of approximately worsted-weight cotton t-shirt "yarn" and I'm trying to figure what I should do with it.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

rokido said:


> I've cut up a few t-shirts and other knit fabrics into "yarns" of varying weights. I have a pretty decent sized ball of approximately worsted-weight cotton t-shirt "yarn" and I'm trying to figure what I should do with it.


what do you like, use? just have fun.. rugs, place mats, coasters, get the 1st project done then you get the feel of it.


----------



## Wild 'n Wooly (Jan 30, 2011)

Following an old pattern, I cut cotton print fabric into strips and knit a purse, then used some of the whole fabric for the lining. It turned out so well I have tried other fabric knitting. My most recent was a thank-you gift for a friend who is also a knitter. I wanted something unusual, so I got a yard of printed fleece, cut it into 1/2" strips, then knitted a lap "blanket" for her on size 30 needles in a checkerboard style. It's warm, pretty, and different.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wild n Wooly that sounds pretty cool. I have tons of fleece that needs to be used up. You said you knitted it up in a checkerboard style; is that a particular stitch or pattern?


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Aw, ladies, we're gonna have to have some piccies of your beautiful projects! I love to see what others have created, it gives me inspiration.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Wild 'n Wooly said:


> Following an old pattern, I cut cotton print fabric into strips and knit a purse, then used some of the whole fabric for the lining. It turned out so well I have tried other fabric knitting. My most recent was a thank-you gift for a friend who is also a knitter. I wanted something unusual, so I got a yard of printed fleece, cut it into 1/2" strips, then knitted a lap "blanket" for her on size 30 needles in a checkerboard style. It's warm, pretty, and different.


oh pictures please !! sounds beautiful !!


----------



## Wild 'n Wooly (Jan 30, 2011)

I have uploaded pictures of the lap throw and the purse on the Pictures page under "knitting with fabric". I've also written the pattern for the checkerboard design.


----------



## Peachie6560 (Feb 22, 2011)

To the gal who knits with ribbon - I can't seem to find a video on how to knit with ribbon. Are you familiar with one? Are there patterns? Thank you.


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Try Lion Brand Patterns - I know that there is a sleeveless top. I have used yarn ribbon but never just regular ribbon.

In Lion Brand I think that the best way would be pull up there yarn - find ribbon. Usually there will be chose of patterns for that yarn. Hope this helps


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

I would love to knit with fabric, as I have so much stash of fabric (as oppose to wool), and want to knit something for my little pooch


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

I have just finished knitting a toilet-mat with strips of fabric.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

That is interesting... No, I haven't really done it, but probably would... if I had the nerve to cut the fabric...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice! I WILL do this eventually; overwhelmed with Christmas stuff right now.



HandyFamily said:


> That is interesting... No, I haven't really done it, but probably would... if I had the nerve to cut the fabric...


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, that's really lovely - clever you! I'm gonna make one; you've inspired me. I love your loo seat too!


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you .... It is a great way to recycle knitting with fabric. I would one day love to knit with denim.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I don't see why you couldn't knit with denim, I used to knit just about anything into rugs, even quite heavy materials. I think the trick is not to cut too thick a strip of material. You've got me going now because I have LOADS of old jeans ... hahahaha! Tell you what, that would be ONE hardwearing rug eh?


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

I just stumbled upon this blog. She has some beautiful rugs.

http://crazymomquilts.blogspot.com/2012/03/crazy-mom-quilts-one-way-to-knit-rag.html


----------

